# Bekomme die Lager/Achse vom BB Pivot des Norco Sight 1 nicht ausgebaut



## Impact (7. Juni 2017)

Ich muss die Lager vom BB Pivot an Norco Sight 1 tauschen.
Zwar habe ich noch keine Quelle woher ich die schnellst möglich bekommen kann, aber das Hauptproblem derzeit ist, das ich soweit alles abbekommen habe, nur bekomme ich die Lager und dementsprechend die Achse nicht vom Rahmen ausgebaut.

Alles wird von diesen Komponenten zusammengehalten: https://static.evanscycles.com/prod...t-bolt-and-bearing-kit-na-EV195731-9999-1.jpg

Ich habe mich auch hier eingelesen, aber auch das dort beschriebene Klopfen hat nicht geholfen:
http://forums.mtbr.com/norco/norco-sight-bb-pivot-bearings-909412.html

Die aktuelle Situation sieht man von beiden Seiten in den Bildern.

Hat jemand eine hilfreiche Idee?


----------



## Mr.T (11. Juni 2017)

Einfach eine Schraube mit passendem Gewinde in die Hauptlagerachse einschrauben (aber nicht komplett, sonst klappt´s nicht) und dann ein paar ordentlich Schläge mit dem Hammer auf den Schraubenkopf sollten die Sache lösen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

